# JTL-WAWI und MySQL



## netzwarenhaus (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Datenbank-Kenner,

ich hab da mal ein (hoffentlich kleines) Problem....

Ich möchte das WaWi-System JTL-WAWI im mehrbenutzerbetrieb einsetzen. Nur benötigt dieses einen MS-SQL-Server. Im I-Netz habe ich aber nur eine MySQL 5 Datenbank zur Verfügung.

Gibt es vielleicht eine Lösung in Form von meinetwegen einem kleinen Dämon auf dem PC, der dem JTL einen MS-SQL vorgaukelt und die Daten life in die MySql Datenbank schreibt? Müsste natürlich in beide Richtungen funktionieren, also auch Daten lesen. Ich dachte an so eine Art Freeware-Datenbank-Proxyserver....

Danke für Eure Tips.

Frank


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (24. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Laut deren Wiki ist in der aktuellen Version MS-SQL 2005 doch schon enthalten. Ansonsten hättest Du glaube ich leider kein kleines Problem, da sich MSSQL und MySQL schon erheblich unterscheiden. 

LG


----------



## netzwarenhaus (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ganz genau das ist ja mein Problem....

Den mitgelieferten MSSQL müsste ich ja auf der localen Maschine installieren. Dann könnte aber ich aber an einem anderen Standort bzw. ein anderer Benutzer nicht auf der gleichen Datenbank arbeiten. Genauso fällt eine locale Bearbeitung mit anschließender Synchronisation aus, da nicht sichergestellt werden kann, das der gleiche Datensatz nicht schon woanders bearbeitet wird.

Deswegen wollte ich die Datenbank auf meinem Webspace mit MySql realisieren.

Hm..... also doch eher ein unlösbares Problem?

LG


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (24. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Du musst Dir in Eurem Intranet doch nur einen Rechner aussuchen, der als Server für dieses System fungiert. Dann sollte das kein Problem sein. Schau Dir in der Doku das Kapitel Installation nochmal an.

Ich kenne den Quellcode nicht, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Du Dein Vorhaben mit MySQL begraben kannst. Wenn das so einfach gehen würde, würden die da bestimmt mit werben.

LG


----------

